
The most geek way to animate a gif animation - mathzhaoliang
https://github.com/neozhaoliang/pywonderland
======
mathzhaoliang
I have made a gif animation of Wilson's uniform spanning tree algorithm and
solved it with randomized depth-first-search. Pure python, no dependencies
needed!

